# What do you do in a long plane flight?



## Cristine

Chances are if you're traveling internationally, or from coast to coast, the flight could become long. Of course, many would take the time to sleep. 

What do you do during these long hours? 

I usually bring a book that I could read. And I also write journals.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I rarely fly, but I would either take a nap or browse some magazines.


----------



## Iodine

*On a long plane flight*



SeaBreeze said:


> I rarely fly, but I would either take a nap or browse some magazines.



I read, talk, people watch or listen to music or meditations or audio books on my ipod. I enjoy long plane trips.


----------



## TWHRider

I never liked to fly but, back when I had to:

I would first enjoy the take-off, unless we had a crappy pilot that really made my ears pop.

I always made sure I had a window seat by the wing on the LEFT side, so I could watch the world go by and also watch for oil leaks - lollollol

Then read.

Then sleep.

Then drink and eat whatever cheese/cracker delicacies we were given.  Back then I had good kidneys and could hold all that alcohol until the plane landed - lol lol lol

I haven't flown in eons and have neither the desire nor the need.  If I can't get there in my car or pulling my horse somewhere ---- it ain't happenin' nthego:


----------



## loriann

When Im on a long plane flight I make sure to bring a lot of books with me. If I have a good page turner I can usually make it through a whole flight without budging. Before I know it the trip will be over and Im exiting the plane. I also have a little mp3 player that Ill bring with me that has a couple of tunes on it.


----------



## Elzee

I enjoy train trips more than flying, even though it takes longer via train than by plane. On a train, I can move around more freely. On a long trip, I crochet. Since 9/11, I bring clear plastic hooks instead of my metal hooks. I also bring a good paperback book, otherwise, I rarely read paperback books. Also, I have printed out logic puzzles and do those when flying. I have met some interesting people sitting next to me on the plane and sometimes, I have spend the time chatting with strangers that I have never met and will probably never met again. Those light, enjoyable conversations have often made the flight go by quickly. 

http://www.logic-puzzles.org/


----------



## InsomniacGirl

I'm another one who doesn't care to fly....I only do it if I have to, lol. But the times that I've flown, I always get a window seat so that I could stare out the window, even if it's looking at the clouds.  Sometimes I've struck up some great chats with the person sitting next to me, or I would just read a book. The best time I ever flew was when the plane was half empty, but the passengers on that plane chatted, laughed and joked with one another, it was like a little party!


----------



## R. Paradon

I used to do between two and three long haul flights every year.  I would take a Valium about minutes before boarding to take care of any surprise bad turbulence.  At cruising altitude I would sit up-right, place my seat belt over the blanket and tell the attendant that I was taking a sleeping pill and please don't wake me for the meals.  I'd also always take an aisle seat.

It worked great ~ 12 - 14 hour plane trips are boring, but I'd sleep thru all of it!


----------



## teamrose

I try to plan long flights so the majority of the time is bedtime. That way it is easy to sleep. I usually deprive myself of sleep before a long flight so I wont have any problems sleeping and the movement in the cabin wont disturb me. If it's an early flight, I usually find congenial passengers to talk with.


----------



## esmith

Air travel is my time to be with myself. I have at times actually purchased a flight with a layover, so that I can peruse the layover airport, take a walk through until my connecting flight, and enjoy a quiet lunch at one of the airport restaurants.

When I do board the connecting air flight, I enjoy the peace, perhaps even meditating, while closing my eyes.  If an on-flight movie is offered, I may take advantage of it.  Since I can read anywhere, I may open a book, or read on my kindle, or play a word game.

My love of air travel actually comes from the solitude.  Yes, I find myself among some two hundred other passengers, but it is my alone time, and I treasure it.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Sleep....or pretend to be...and hope I'm not sandwiched in between to ginormous passengers as has happened in the past.  A husband and wife who said they were hoping no one would get the seat between them, instead of booking seats together...lucky me!  They were nice and apologetic, but I was happy to get off!! 

In this day and age I can't imagine getting a straight through flight without paying big$$$$.  I always have to fly economy and one stop is guaranteed!


----------



## Ozarkgal

Quote:_*"Then drink and eat whatever cheese/cracker delicacies we were given. "*

LOL...It has been awhile...no need to worry about your kidneys now...unless you're up to paying for those $5-7 alcoholic drinks and expensive snacks. I do miss those champagne flights and all the liquor you wanted. Gosh..they even used to give meals on almost every flight...sigh..*those *were the good old days...and not so old as all that!

 When I had a corporate job, I flew 2-3 times a week...just to show you how accomodating the airlines used to be, one morning I was standing in line to get my boarding pass (back then when you had to do that).

It was  on a cold winter day in Dallas, and a little old lady, that barely came up to my shoulder, in a red coat, clutching her black patent leather purse to her chest tapped me on the shoulder.  I turned around and she asked me,"Honey, is this the train station".  I looked questioningly at her and replied,"No, this is the airport."  "Well, do you think they are going to Ohio?", she asked.   "Well,I don't know for sure when, but probably sometime today," I replied.  At this point I was next up to the counter and as the agent was issuing my boarding pass, the agent next to her was selling the little old lady her ticket, inquiring if she had a credit card.  She didn't, of course,  but the agent happily took a check from her and called for someone to escort her to the gate.

This is a true story of how accommodating airlines used to be, and to this day I still wonder where that little old lady ended up.  This scenario always reminds of the movie "A Trip To Bountiful", where the old lady's only wish was to go back to see her home town and farm where she grew up before she died.  I sure hope that little old lady made it.


----------



## mermaid

Pray that the thing gets off the ground...pray that the thing stays up in the air...pray that the thing lands


----------



## SifuPhil

LOL@flapping wings!

The last time I flew was over 25 years ago, and the only thing that really helped pass the time was renewing my membership in the Mile-High Club. 

Now of course they'd probably sic the Sky Marshall on me and claim it was a terrorist act...


----------



## mermaid

SifuPhil said:


> LOL@flapping wings!
> 
> The last time I flew was over 25 years ago, and the only thing that really helped pass the time was renewing my membership in the Mile-High Club.



Ahhh memories. You show me yours and I will show you mine... medals


----------



## SifuPhil

mermaid said:


> Ahhh memories. You show me yours and I will show you mine... medals


----------



## mermaid

SifuPhil said:


> View attachment 178




A Toys Expert....















​


----------



## teamrose

I try to sleep as much as possible. I usually stay up all night the day before leaving on a long flight trip. This way when I finally get settled down on the airplane, I'm extra tired and sleepy. I can then just fall asleep and not notice the lack of amenities offered by the airlines these days. Also, the benefit of sleeping through the travel time, when one arrives at their destination, they are not tired and are ready, willing and able to enjoy the trip.


----------



## Artic137

Hmm i talk and watch movies


----------



## pchinvegas

I enjoy flying and trains. When I travel I bring books, my laptop and iphone and enjoy talking to others when not watching a movie.


----------



## teamrose

People are so interesting. Just people watching is a sport in itself. If you set you mind on experiencing the trip and not on the length of time spent, you wont have time to be bored when travelling. There is just too much to see and observe. If you dont have a chatty seat mate, change seats mid flight. It is allowed.


----------



## pchinvegas

People, they are so amusing. I love to people watch. My last trip to Orlando fro Las Vegas was the best. I sat next to a lovely lady and we hit it off right away, we talked and laughed all the way and shared the same lay over time in Atlanta so we had lunch and drinks. It was awesome, a great flight.
But, even when you don't have someone to enjoy getting to know, just watching folks, wondering where their going and what their up to can really be amusing. As you can see I am easily amused.


----------



## Warrigal

I'm from Oz. 
Everywhere is a long way away so the best way to cope with long flights is to have lots of stopovers.
That's why places like Singapore and Hawaii  are so conveniently located.


----------



## JustBonee

Haven't flown in over 5 years, but remember enjoying movies on a long flight to Hawaii.
Other than that, reading and sleeping on flights around US.


----------



## That Guy

As a kid, flying back and forth across The Pacific with my family, I would read, sleep or look out the window at the clouds or sea below.  I also remember wondering about the strange places I heard the men in uniform talking about; Laos, Cambodia, Thailand, Vietnam.  Then, in uniform myself, I worried about flying around in Vietnam.


----------

